# Are dwarf crayfish safe for bettas?



## DZIM (Oct 20, 2015)

Thinking about buying one of these for my 10g:

https://www.amazon.com/Brazos-Crayf...qid=1504108857&sr=1-5&keywords=dwarf+crayfish

My question is, is this safe to house with bettas? I'm a little nervous about adding something like this to my tank without any prior experience. Has anybody kept these with bettas? Are they aggressive? Is there any chance they might attack my fish? My tank is heavily planted with silk plants.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I love them! But if you can see your way clear get three. They are less here and they have packages. The orange are also Cambarellus and stay small. They are three for $30.00. Contact AquaticArts directly if you want more than one Brazos. I have found them most accommodating.

https://aquaticarts.com/collections/freshwater-crayfish

Almost forgot: The crays do need good places to hide when they molt as that's when they are the most vulnerable. I feed mine Hikari Crab Cuisine.


----------

